# Keyboard Won't Respond Properly in Games



## Samoth95 (Jun 14, 2011)

Whenever I'm playing a Flash game online, something curious happens to my keyboard. My QWERTY portion (the alphabet and the symbols just to the right of it) stop responding. If I hold the Ctrl key, I can use them normally. (i.e. if I have to use 'w' to go up, I have to press Ctrl+'w'). 

I checked by using a different keyboard and by plugging the USB into a different socket, neither worked to stop the problem. The keys instead cycle through the numbers 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 0 and then back to one. The numbers above the QWERTY keys also do this. I checked, and the following keys aren't affected by this: Enter, Caps Lock, Backspace, Tab, Shift, Ctrl, Arrow Keys.

Also, whenever I press the Delete, Home, End, Page Up, Page Down, or Number pad keys, something different happens. They all respond with a specific "icon," like the & or the #. Those do not cycle, but do not respond normally during games either. Also, If I hold a key (like the w from before) and let go of Ctrl before letting go of the other key, it's like the key is being pressed down and continues to work. I then have to press Ctrl+the key again to stop this. 

I'm concerned this will severely inhibit most of the gaming that I can do, as my other laptop I can play games on is currently unavailable (for reasons I'd rather not talk about) and the only remaining laptop can't play anything more than flash games as it has the NVIDIA GeoForce Go 6150 driver. I'm not sure what the problem is, but I hope there is something I can do about it.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Have you scanned for viruses at all? Just a good precaution. 

Make sure you run Windows Update and get all necessary updates as well as go to your keyboard manufacturer's website to look for any special drivers. To be clear we are talking about a desktop not a laptop right? Are you absolutely certain the keyboard has never been in any damp conditions or anywhere near electricity, water, piercing/crushing/bending or just very old?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

In addition to Wolf's suggestion, can you check to see if any Programs or software on the PC interacts with the Keyboard.

I think it could be also Hotkey issue perhaps


----------

